# British Shoe Corporation Staff Club



## Goldie87 (Mar 7, 2009)

This was the sports and social club of the once massive British Shoe Corporation in Leicester. I think it was built around 1970, and presumably closed in 1996 along with the company. My mum used to work for the company so i can remember this place back in the day. It was decent as far as staff clubs go, with many bars, lounge, sports bar, snooker room and conert room. Outside it had a massive sports field, childrens play equipment, tennis courts, and a large car park. There used to be regular sunday car boot sales and on bonfire night there were brilliant firework displays. I had passed the place and noted the windows facing the fields were smashed up, so i thought it was going to be trashed. However, apart from a few broken windows the place was mint. The rooms were clear of debris apart from natural decay, and thick cobwebs hung in corners. There was not even any evidence of pikey damage! It is fairly bare inside, but I wish I had taken more photos as there are a few cool things. 






Sign facing car park





Main entrance





Main coridor 





One of the many bars





Bar wash up area





Concert room


----------



## Atomager (Mar 8, 2009)

Its a shame a lot of these places are going as well as the pubs. They're just taxed out of existence, so customers just can't afford to go.


----------



## killergibbo (Mar 8, 2009)

goldie cud u drop me a message of the location.wudnt mind getting a look in afew weeks time wen am back in england......need to get some pics up soon


----------



## MD (Mar 8, 2009)

killergibbo
you have a pm


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 8, 2009)

2 pm even lol


----------



## killergibbo (Mar 19, 2009)

cheers guys for the pm.....went there the other day and the place has been trashed......the place has been flooded out as someone has been in and ripped out alot of the copper pipe's inturn busterin a waterpipe......

these people piss me off big time ill get some pics posted up tonight guys

cheers for the location


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 19, 2009)

Damn shame to hear that. Im surprised its not been don before with a travellers sit around the corner


----------



## boothy (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,new member from leicester.

nice pics,what state is it at the moment ? and what about any plastic policemen ?

has anybody conqured the sangria building yet ?


----------



## Goldie87 (Mar 27, 2009)

boothy said:


> hi all,new member from leicester.
> 
> nice pics,what state is it at the moment ? and what about any plastic policemen ?
> 
> has anybody conqured the sangria building yet ?



I dunno what state its in now, its not far from me but ive not kept an eye on it much.
Myself and MD got into the courtyard and a few little rooms at Sangria, but its not an easy place.


----------



## boothy (Mar 28, 2009)

goldie we must be rocking the same area,any plans to go back to the sangra ?


----------



## MD (Mar 28, 2009)

welcome to the forum
boothy.
i will crack the sangra building its just a matter of waiting


----------



## boothy (Mar 28, 2009)

hook me up when the wait is over


----------

